#ubuntu-qt 2019-10-19
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: pyqt5chart (focal-proposed/universe) [5.11.3+dfsg-1 => 5.11.3+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: python-poppler-qt5 (focal-proposed/universe) [0.24.2-3build5 => 0.24.2-3build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: pyqt5 (focal-proposed/universe) [5.12.3+dfsg-2 => 5.12.3+dfsg-2build1] (kubuntu, qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: pyqt5webengine (focal-proposed/universe) [5.12.1-2 => 5.12.1-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: accepted pyqt5webengine [source] (focal-proposed) [5.12.1-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: accepted python-poppler-qt5 [source] (focal-proposed) [0.24.2-3build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: accepted pyqt5 [source] (focal-proposed) [5.12.3+dfsg-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: accepted pyqt5chart [source] (focal-proposed) [5.11.3+dfsg-1build1]
#ubuntu-qt 2019-10-20
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: pyqt5 (focal-proposed/universe) [5.12.3+dfsg-2build1 => 5.12.3+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (kubuntu, qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: accepted pyqt5 [source] (focal-proposed) [5.12.3+dfsg-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: pyqt5chart (focal-proposed/universe) [5.11.3+dfsg-1build1 => 5.11.3+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: accepted pyqt5chart [source] (focal-proposed) [5.11.3+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
